# white patch on tongue ~ thrush or normal?



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

my dd (2 wks. old) has white spots on her tongue ... I can't remember when it showed up ... so is this yeast or can it be normal? It gets more dense and thicker after she eats, so I was thinking it was just milk, but she also makes a clicking noise while eating so that lead me to consider thrush







I have no symptoms of nipple pain, etc. I've been watching her more closely while eating and she doesn't always make the noise, possibly because of strong let down ... not sure ... didn't have that problem with ds, so wasn't expecting it this time.

Anyway, would it hurt to use GSE and/or vinegar rinse preventatively. I'm so scared of thrush!!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ca you brush it off or does it stick? I would try to nip it in the bud in case it is thrush, you really don't want nursing problems this young. If ya wanna make her look funny, paint her tongue with some gentian violet. That's what we used to treat dd's thrush and it looked like she got a hold of a purple marker







Made for some hilarious pictures


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

everyone needs their purple mouth and face baby pictures!







:

topical GSE for your nipples before she nurses and for in her mouth after she nurses can not hurt. wash your nursing bras and other clothes that come in contact directly with your nipples and your milk regularly with hot water and add a 1/4 white vinegar to the rinse. (bras should be washed almost daily if thrush is suspected.)

also can you see a lactation consultant (IBCLC) or a LLL leader about the clicking noise? it's very possible that it's thrush related, but they might have some other suggestions.

~claudia


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

my dd and i both had thrush, and we were able to treat it with gse, washing clothes/towels often and with the hot water, and decreasing sugar/dairy in my diet.

at dd's 2 month wbv, i asked my ped if he thought she still had thrush, because she still had a white patch on her tongue. he took a swab and looked at it under a microscope right there on the spot, and he said it was just milk.


----------



## hairpin (Aug 28, 2005)

I have the same problem as the original poster. My baby has a white milky tongue - though I am pretty sure this is just milk. And a clicking sound every once in a while at the beginning of nursing. I'm thinking this is just loss of suction, because after one click the nursing will hurt a bit more and I have to reposition him.

This has all come about after a week of my husband and I both being sick with a cold. Baby has had the cold for a few days. So I'm thinking it's possible there's a yeast imbalance with our immune systems being down. But a few references say that thrush may go away. Give it a week or two and then if it's not gone, see a doctor. What do you think?

And what is the deal with the clicking in relation to thrush? What is it really?

Thanks.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

the clicking thing with regards to thrush is sort of theory, as i understand it. it may cause itchiness in the babe's mouth, and that causes them to break suction and often mama needs to relatch baby again. at least, that's the theory i've heard.

yes, thrush may go away on its own, but be aware of any unusual pain in your nipples or breasts, any change in color of your nipples, aware of baby's mouth and more clicking sounds, aware of your desire to eat more processed foods or sweets or sugary things or baked goods. if you start noticing any of these signs, it might really be worth your while to treat as if you have thrush rather than assume it will go away.

~claudia


----------

